# موقع يعطى تفاصيل ممتازه عن Cnc



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (16 أغسطس 2008)

هذا الموقع يا اخوانى فى الله به تفاصيل عن انواع متعددة من ماكينات ال cnc 
بالاضافة الى فيديو​http://www.cnccncmachines.com​


----------



## بندر2006 (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووور ويعطيك العافيه 
موقع مفيد وقيم 
تقبل مروري
دمت بود


----------



## gehan11 (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرًا مهندسي واستاذى الفاضل


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المغترب4 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## بلال زبيب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم 

تعلمنا بأن كل دقيقة نبذلها بين الصفحات
بين قراءة أو كتابة أو ردود أو سعي لخدمة من حولنا
هي لا محالة مضافة لرصيدنا في قلوبهم العامرة بمخافة الله سبحانه


----------



## سناء عبدالله (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط بالفعل عليه معلومات عن تنويعات ال cnc المختلفه جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## eahaab (20 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ةبارك الله بك وزادك من علمه *​


----------



## عبدالله امين (6 مارس 2009)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الموقع الرائع لكن عندي مشكل انا من الجزائر و دراستنا بالفرنسيه فاذا ممكن ايها الساده الكرام ادا فيه مواضيع بالفرنسيه و جزاكم الله كل خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------

